# Cooked egg shells?



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Hi everyone,

Just a quick question. Can I feed my dog cooked egg shells? 

Thank you in advance  Sorry for the rookie question. I'm new to raw.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I do it for my dog that can't have bones(due to renal issues phosphorus has to be very low). I grind them up(coffee grinder) into a powder after I bake them. Otherwise they won't digest. The eggshell is given in place of the bones for added calcium/phosphorus binder.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you onyx'girl for explaining that to me


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Eggshell, as a bone replacement, for a healthy dog is not a good idea. Egg shells do not contain the full nutritional value of bone. Like Jane said, it's good for dogs that can not have phosphorus and the bone has to be removed from their diet. We fed our CRF Boxer egg shells as a bone replacement for years. However, under normal circumstances, it is not.

If you feed eggs though, toss the shell in. He might like it.


----------



## Flutter (Aug 2, 2013)

I did a lot of research for my dog that vomits bones. Lightly bake the eggshells then grind them up into a fine powder. To replace the minerals that can be found in bones I used kelp.


----------



## SBailey (Nov 13, 2014)

Ahhh right. I think i'll just stick to bones then.

Thank you all 

p.s. is it normal for a dog's breath to get horrendously bad when they first start raw?

Thanks


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I didn't notice bad breathe. Possibly meat stuck in his teeth? I feed chicken feet at night and I think that helps clean any leftovers up


----------

